# HDMI extender | help, so many!



## Kal-Eb (Nov 1, 2017)

Hey everybody! Noob here. I want to be able to extend my cable box to a TV in my backyard patio, w/the cable box in the family room. The two areas are next to each other, so the distance is not too far. Maybe 30 ft from cable box to patio TV.

The TV is an older Sharp model. About 5 yrs old, 1080p, and 40", not even an Aquos. Im pretty sure I need an hdmi extender. But i've been looking around and there are so many to choose from! Haa. https://bzbexpress.com/HDMI-Extenders/

Is it better to go with one of these more trusted brands or can I just grab a cheapy extender? Also, does the type of TV affect what extender I go with (trusted vs cheapy) if I plan to use a 4K tv instead?

If i have another option than hdmi extenders, please let me know too. Thanks for any input guys.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

ARIES Home Wireless HDMI Digital Transmitter & Receiver | Nyrius

Something like this


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the cable box already connected to a TV? If so, that will bring up another issue.


----------

